#ubuntu-ps 2011-12-06
<thelinuxer> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=193745630713869&set=a.116808281740938.29949.116754931746273&type=1&theater
<ashams> thelinuxer, can't wait to watch it :P
<thelinuxer> ashams: watch what ?
<ashams> thelinuxer, That movie Harry Poter wa 3azab elqabr :P
<thelinuxer> ashams: lol
<thelinuxer> ashams: lets move this to our channel
<thelinuxer> don't want to break any rules here
<ashams> k ;)
